

Neutral Money Network - a business idea - jonasvp
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~roehrigw/suhr/nngengl.html

======
jonasvp
Bit of a dense read but I think there's something here. The business idea
starts with Chapter 5. I've been studying the case for demurrage (carrying
costs for money, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demurrage_%28currency%29>) for
a while now and I think it could be the beginning of an idea for a startup.

